# Here's one for you card cutters and match strikers.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The William Tell shot.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice shooting roger!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice shooting keep it up!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice Roger! -- Tex


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice shooting! ENJOYING MY NEW MAPLE RECURVE!!!! THANKS Roger : )


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great bit of shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one Roger!
But what if William Tell met Musashi....?






Then he got a little cocky...?


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

agghhh! Kill the gnome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's alot of pressure when you consider the ramifications of smashing the wife's garden gnome!
"You were doing WHAT?!?"


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now THAT is an inducement to shoot low, if I ever saw one!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill you inspire and motivate. You keep raising that bar higher and higher!


----------

